
Night Mode in Firefox for iOS (works on HN) - pieterk
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/night-mode-firefox-ios
======
pieterk
N.B. this is an actual Firefox with User Scripts, different from the Firefox
Focus app.

Lots of cool features such as a long press menu to open links in a private
tab, bookmark, ... an alternate mail application setting for mailto: links.

I changed my Safari HN bookmark to the following url, to help me transition:

    
    
      firefox://open-url?url=https://news.ycombinator.com
    

If Mozilla now added javascript blocking, this would be a killer app.

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/firefox-private-safe-
browser/i...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/firefox-private-safe-
browser/id989804926)

